# Did you have an ultrasound post-miscarriage?



## punquin (Mar 7, 2006)

At 3w5d my beta was only 49, so I wasn't hopeful. Before I even got a chance to do the repeat beta, I started miscarrying (on my birthday, ugh!) That was 4w2d.

I went to see my OB yesterday (4w4d) to confirm the miscarriage, as the super heavy bleeding has stopped and I am just randomly spotting. Their poas was negative and the pelvic exam was good, but the OB wrote an order for an ultrasound to check for ectopic just in case my levels weren't down.

I just got the call that my beta is now 6. That seems good to me, only 2 days after a miscarriage. They want me to repeat the beta in a week, which totally makes sense. But I assume it will be 0 soon. 

However, the nurse who called said I have to go ahead with scheduling the ultrasound "so we can learn more." It that really necessary when I'm already down to 6 hcg? I am very ready to move on emotionally, but having to go through an ultrasound will make that hard. Plus, that is more money in copays for a baby I don't get.

Anyone have experience in this?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I do not have any experience , sorry but I just wanted to tell you to follow your gut on this. You know your body. And better yet call the nurse and tell her your concerns about it and the copays.
I'm sorry for your loss too.


----------



## punquin (Mar 7, 2006)

tracyamber said:


> I do not have any experience , sorry but I just wanted to tell you to follow your gut on this. You know your body. And better yet call the nurse and tell her your concerns about it and the copays.
> I'm sorry for your loss too.


Thanks for you thoughts... I think I will call the nurse back tomorrow. I was too surprised by the news that this ordeal wasn't over yet to form any questions until I hung up.
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

With my first miscarriage I did because everything happened at home and they just wanted to be certain that my uterus was in fact empty and returning to normal size.


----------



## punquin (Mar 7, 2006)

TCMoulton said:


> With my first miscarriage I did because everything happened at home and they just wanted to be certain that my uterus was in fact empty and returning to normal size.


Thank makes sense. They had told me it would be to check for ectopic. I was pretty sure the cutoff for not doing further testing was a beta of 5. So, at 6 (only 2 days post m/c) it seemed a bit much to rush into an ultrasound. Luckily, they agreed to wait until after next week's blood draw.

I just want to move on. Looks like both my kids will be rainbow babies...
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## montessorimama1 (May 21, 2011)

I just m/c today @ 5w and my midwife said to just expect a heavier than normal period, then some lighter bleeding, and that's it. Lots of fluids, iron-rich foods and rest. She didn't mention anything about an u/s. I would just move forward with my life... How many women have irregular cycles and don't even know they're pregnant when they m/c this early? And their bodies heal themselves...


----------

